# GTA Shrimp Society Meeting @ Shrimpfever's Store



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*On APRIL 24TH, 2013

We are hosting the GTA Shrimp Club meeting at ShrimpFever's Store for the first time.

Please check the photo for all information provided..

BYOB please! Bring your own bucket so you have something to sit on and something to take shrimp and trades home in.

Thank you all,

Tommy L*


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice, why is it that chairs are so hard to get ;-)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats on the opening Tommy.. wish I could be there.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

I be there on April 24th but will be out of town on the weekend!!


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Excited to go. Hope I get to meet some of you while I am down. 
Well done Tommy hard work payed off.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Sounds like a plan, see you guys there!


----------



## tonyyyz (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats. I'll try to make it. Will there be beer?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is there any particular time people will show up at? 11 am - 9 pm is really broad


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> Is there any particular time people will show up at? 11 am - 9 pm is really broad


I think that's his store hours. I was wondering about the time for the meet too and found this announcement in shrimpfever.com.

From that link I got this,
4pm - 10pm : Pre Grand-Opening Showcase
7pm - 10pm : shrimp meet


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*good question *



tonyyyz said:


> Congrats. I'll try to make it. Will there be beer?


I would love some tooo but.....
No alcohol allowed will be allowed on premise.

Sorry


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*hi karen!*



Fishfur said:


> Congrats on the opening Tommy.. wish I could be there.


hello karen, you should definitely come and share your experience on fan shrimp with us.

You are probably the most advanced on this subject out of most of us.


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

What are your weekend hours? I'm going to be in the neighbourhood Saturday morning. It's an hour drive or better for me. If your open while i'm there I'll definately come by.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Bigdaddyo said:


> What are your weekend hours? I'm going to be in the neighbourhood Saturday morning. It's an hour drive or better for me. If your open while i'm there I'll definately come by.


For the month of April and May.

Store hours will be:

11am-8pm sun-thursday
11am-9pm fri - sat


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I may just have to drive up and attend.. be a shame to miss it !


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Sneak peak~!*

im going to tickle all y'all fancy.

Please enjoy these pictures to their maximum potential.

Imagine them in person when you come Wednesday!~

Its 6am and I just got home.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Wow beautiful looking shrimp! Look like amazing quality! Can't wait to see in person


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


> Wow beautiful looking shrimp! Look like amazing quality! Can't wait to see in person


Yeah, #8 is going to be the killer !


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Pardon the drool.. hey, are the orange ones Sunkist ? dang it, now I have to come to the meet.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

OMG!! BLUEBOLTS  Will there be a grand opening special on those bad boys??


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

chance said:


> OMG!! BLUEBOLTS  Will there be a grand opening special on those bad boys??


Not a Chance!


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

LMAO hehee !!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> Pardon the drool.. hey, are the orange ones Sunkist ? dang it, now I have to come to the meet.


I belive the picture your talking about is the pfr, there absolutely beautiful! And lots to choose from

And his blue bolts are prob going to be cheeper then most places you can get them from. cant wait for the meet on Friday to take some home!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought the meet was Wednesday and the opening was Friday ?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Whoops sorry your right


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Whew! Thought I was going to have to rearrange the week.. but no worries. But I have to ask.. what's a pfr ? I'm losing track of all the abbreviations for various types of shrimps, there are too many for my poor brain to keep them organized.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Fishfur said:


> Whew! Thought I was going to have to rearrange the week.. but no worries. But I have to ask.. what's a pfr ? I'm losing track of all the abbreviations for various types of shrimps, there are too many for my poor brain to keep them organized.


pfr = painted fire red


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Ah, thank you. Should have known that one..I had some !


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*blue bolts special? YES!*



chance said:


> OMG!! BLUEBOLTS  Will there be a grand opening special on those bad boys??


cheaper then other retail stores 

My opening special is 60.99ea and every 5 get 1 free.

extreme blues 99.99ea


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I must say the BKK prices are pretty sweet 



mr_bako said:


> cheaper then other retail stores
> 
> My opening special is 60.99ea and every 5 get 1 free.
> 
> extreme blues 99.99ea


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If this is posted and I've missed it, sorry.. but what time is the meet going to start ?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> If this is posted and I've missed it, sorry.. but what time is the meet going to start ?


From his site it says 4pm - 7pm is public preview, 7pm - 10pm is for shrimp meet (door closed to public, although everyone is welcome to the shrimp meet)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Randy..I'd looked at the site but I guess I missed this.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Saw these shrimps in person and they be pretty awesome! Very active and not super small but not full grown. Wish I had more tanks!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

what'd ya buy???


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Super to see some of you again, Randy and others, that I haven't seen for some time. Tommy's store is not large, but very nicely laid out and I wish him every success. Good time and the lights went out before I got around to buying anything.. dang it.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> Super to see some of you again, Randy and others, that I haven't seen for some time. Tommy's store is not large, but very nicely laid out and I wish him every success. Good time and the lights went out before I got around to buying anything.. dang it.


Lol he wouldn't of prob sold it too ya, he's trying not to sell to anyone tell Friday, belive me I've pestered the shit out of him  was nice to meet you fishfur and everyone else to put a face to there name


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

So glad we have a store like this. 

Thanks tommy!! All the best to being successful


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Wish I could have went for the meeting. Really want to some day soon. Definitely this summer. Hope it was fun. Lots of good info I'm sure


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Ya tons of very valuable information was shared. Unfortunately we have all sworn to secrecy to never revel what was spoken.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice to see "the usual suspects" again. This time, not only we had issue with chair, we didn't even have room for our buckets ;-)

I'm glad we have a store dedicated to shrimps, and I can see the shrimps and net the exact ones I like before I pay. Although after you guys left Tommy went and stocked like 1000 of CPDs and two or three other nano fish  Good thing he still has more shrimps than fish.

The only complaint I have is that it's dangerously close to my place (5 min drive), and on my way home from work. I have to make sure I guard my wallet closely, or I might as well have my paycheck sent to Tommy directly LOL


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I must compliment Tommy for not selling anything. It makes it fair for the people coming to the grand opening on Friday. I wish more stores were like that.

I think that this store is going to do great. Good live stock, and a knowledgeable person running it.



Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*thanks everyone!*

Thanks to everyone for making last night such a great success..

looks like i have to get a bigger location soon to host these meeting 

yep, time is slowly ticking down now to opening day.

I hope to see you all here Friday!

Tommy


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

mr_bako said:


> Thanks to everyone for making last night such a great success..
> 
> looks like i have to get a bigger location soon to host these meeting
> 
> ...


Thanks for having us there, Tommy. It was a great time. Didn't get to talk to all but I guess not everyone wanted to talk to me anyway LOL

Wish you a great start on the opening day and all the best. And please stop me when I spend too much over there ;-)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

My only salvation is I won't be able to get there more than twice a month !


----------

